# Why was my post edited in?



## Guest (Mar 1, 2002)

Survivor: Marqueses premiers tonight!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2002)

I did that one Rage, and I would have done it yesterday if I'd read the message slowly enough to see it. I added the * in sh*t. We (the mods here) would like to keep the profanity to a minumum. That's why it was changed (and that's all that was changed in your message). Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2002)

OH! Then why didn't you delete the message for Gummybear instead of just closing it? That **** is worst than what I typed. **** is a PG-13 kind of work while that post's rating was M.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2002)

Rage,

Please bare with us for a few days. We are currently reviewing our policies about profanities on this board. When done, the terms of use will get ammended. We won't ban profanities but would like to at least keep this place at a "PG" level. I hope you understand. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2002)

Just mucking with you. I thought the s/w would take care of that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2002)

Rage the software can do that but it has its flaws. For example, if we had it turned on you would not be able to post the word Jackass even though you were talking about MTV TV show of the same name.

And let's not get into the word "Dick"  

Do understand that we are a family board and want to keep the board open to everyone out there.

Thanks for your understanding, and also thanks for all your posts!

Scott


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2002)

"Do understand that we are a family board and want to keep the board open to everyone out there."

Well you need then to delete that post for Gummy to set his VCR.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2002)

It will not be deleted, just kept close since that serves as a warning to the poster


----------

